

280North/Cappuccino modules list comes to life - pietrofmaggi
https://github.com/280north/cappuccino/wiki/Modules

======
jonpaul
Nice! Now, any chance of open-sourcing Atlas to speed up the development? =)

------
SpiralLab
They should really integrate (or at least link to) their GitHub wiki on their
official website. Every time we look into using Cappuccino for a project, the
lack of (new or updated) documentation on their website is a turn off (was
hoping it would get better after they were acquired).

Compare this [1] to this [2]

[1]<http://cappuccino.org/learn/>

[2]<https://github.com/280north/cappuccino/wiki>

~~~
Me1000
We have plans for a new website. Stay tuned. :)

~~~
SpiralLab
Nice! Thanks for the info.

------
mwg66
Excellent. I've just added a link to an early preview of my library: Sparkles
- SPARQL for Cappuccino.

<https://github.com/66laps/sparkles>

------
btipling
Would be nice to see some dates on the list so we can see how long the modules
have been around or when they were last updated. Otherwise pretty awesome to
see Cappuccino is still alive. 280North's website seems dead.

~~~
Me1000
The 280North website was never really updated, so it's silly to look there for
development updates. The Cappuccino website still receives updates and the
Mailing lists as well as the repository are very active.

------
lakshmikaantan
Excited about fist stable release.. Can't wait!!!

------
mafis
Really nice idea.

